# CHANGSHA | Westin Hotel | 230m | 46 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/photos/index.html?propertyID=3862#photo_section_1Link
http://news.sina.com.cn/o/p/2012-10-29/113225462458.shtml

Ground breaking ceremony, october 26









Preliminary render, all I could find


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the render looks quite short, so i guess we get a new design?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> the render looks quite short, so i guess we get a new design?


Definitely doesn't look like 260m :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another render. They didn't credit the source.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

solid design though, wouldn't mind this being final. especially with that golden sandstone style cladding combined with glass :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Changsha is going quite boxy certainly.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Sky City and its boxy minions  but i do certainly love boxy skylines :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

230 m / 46 fl










2016-03-14 by meteor21915










2018-01-13 by 驭星者










2018-07-27 by 星城赌圣


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, updates


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @Munwon, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @Munwon, please, updates


Height on gaoloumi is 196 m

Used by JW Marriott. Opening 2021.

2019-05-25 by 紫色风霜


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting, @zwamborn


----------

